# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Πωλούνται λευκοί πάγκοι εργασίας και πόδια πάγκων

## robotakias

Πωλούνται *δύο* λευκοί πάγκοι με διαστάσεις *1m x 1,20m* και *πάχος 2,5cm* (βλ. φωτογραφία)
Τιμή: *25 ευρώ ο καθένας*

Πωλείται *ένας* λευκός πάγκος με διαστάσεις *1m x 1,10m* και *πάχος 2,5cm* (βλ. φωτογραφία)
Τιμή: *20 ευρώ*

Είναι σε καλή κατάσταση. Το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι οι τέσσερις τρύπες που έχω κάνει σε κάθε γωνία για να τους βάλω πόδια.

pagos_lefkos.jpg

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Το κάθε πόδι πωλείται σε 4άδα. Ύψος ποδιού *80cm*.
Τιμή για 4 πόδια: *10 ευρώ (και τα 4 πόδια)*

podi_pagou_1.jpgpodi_pagou_2.jpg

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Πωλείται *ένας* λευκός πάγκος με πορτοκαλί πόδια με διαστάσεις *70cm x 1,20m* και *ύψος 74cm*.
Τιμή: *30 ευρώ

pagos_portokali_podia_1.jpgpagos_portokali_podia_2.jpgpagos_portokali_podia_3.jpg

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Παραλαβή απο τον χώρο μου Αθήνα - Νέος Κόσμος. Είναι όλα συσκευασμένα στην αποθήκη και μπορούν να ελεγχθούν.

Λάμπρος 
6946282218
*

----------

